# Ford 6600



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

Would really like some help please, Have a 6600 in the shop, the tag under the hood and the numbers on the Trans boss behind the starter and the engine all match. Here's my question the serial number is OX122830, the engine number is OXE122561 none of these show up in any workshop manuals as being for a 6600. The unit number is 2H13B, What year is this and why do the numbers not jive?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ChrisK, 

Good to have you here.

QUOTE: "Have a 6600 in the shop, the tag under the hood and the numbers on the Trans boss behind the starter and the engine all match." 

QUOTE: "the serial number is OX122830, the engine number is OXE122561" 

First of all, it is quite common for engines to have been changed out on these old ford tractors. I call my tractor the "super mutt" because of all the components from different tractors. I suspect that it was re-assembled in a salvage yard.

Let's start from the beginning. Give us the numbers stamped into the transmission boss behind the starter. Serial number, model number, and manufacturing code. Then we can decipher what it was originally.


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

The numbers by the starter on the trans boss are,
2H13B
OX 122830
Not sure if it a zero or the letter O to start


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There should be another number there (model number). 

I'm not familiar with the "OX" prefix on serial numbers. Normally, it is a "C" for USA manufacture, "B" for Basildon UK manufacture, and there is a Denmark code which I can't remember at the moment.


Your date code 2H13B most likely indicates a 1982 manufacture date, but the 6600's were made from 1975 to 1981. That's why we need to see the model number. Possibly a 6610?? Or maybe a 6000 with a manufacture date of 1972??

The OX prefix is definitely strange.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your 6600 may have been assembled in Mexico. I found a post on this forum about a Ford 6600 made in Mexico. The serial number for that tractor was CX-122811. Very close to your's. Of course, the author may have been mistaken, but please double check your serial number to see if it is an "OX" or a "CX". 

There also was a small identification emblem on the front of the tractor that stated the tractor was built in Mexico. 

Fords were also assembled in Brazil at some point. I found (case of one) that they had a "V" prefix on the serial number.


----------



## Simco (Apr 13, 2021)

Have just purchased Ford 6600 with front & back hydraulics, but where is dip stick to measure hydraulic oil level and where is cap to add oil?


----------

